# Redundancy in Theatrical Systems: Maintaining the Balance



## Jay Withee (Jun 2, 2017)

https://www.theatreartlife.com/staying-still/redundancy-theatrical-systems

“Two is one and one is none.” This famous phrase describing redundancy, coined by the United States Navy Seals, was used to remind themselves of the basic concept that having one of something is the same as having nothing; leaving the operation open to failure and putting the military operation or people’s lives in the hand of chance.

Redundancy, to many of us, is a word used in an opposite manner to the military; either to describe a person, procedure, or asset that is no longer useful and can be relinquished of existence within the system. However, in many industries like entertainment and theatre, this word could actually be the very key to success.

Redundancy within our theatrical systems can be one of the most important topics to any technician in any field within the entertainment industry...

Redundancy in Theatrical Systems: Maintaining the Balance.. The Full Article.

Please share the article and your thoughts on the subject. 

https://www.theatreartlife.com/staying-still/redundancy-theatrical-systems/


----------

